# New "little" deals



## goldenrose (Jul 29, 2007)

Friday I found myself near Oak Hill Gardens (Dundee, IL). I guess I was in a little mood, they don't take up much space, so that justifies buying them! All are in 2 1/2" pots & are BS.



On the left is (ValerieTonkin x RosyDawn) x helenae 1gr.1 1/2"pot $8.
In the middle is Barbi-Doll, 3 growths, 1 previous bloomed, the best of the bunch, as the others were 1 & 2 growths - $8.
On the right is venustum album $10.
and there's the mini phrag in bud! The phrag had a label Paph. Barbigerum. Seems they bought out most of Mostly Masdevalias plants, so for now it's a NOID, for $8 I had to take it. I've known some who use secret codes & purposely put a wrong label on so people don't walk off with it. Wouldn't it be a stroke of luck if it turned out to be bess flavum!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2007)

good haul, good luck.


----------



## gore42 (Jul 30, 2007)

It does sorta look like a besseae... hope it turns out to be something good  Nice haul!

- Matt


----------



## Hien (Jul 30, 2007)

Rose,
I think it is a red besseae.
I don't remember the flavum has red tint on the spike and the flower bract


----------



## Candace (Jul 30, 2007)

Good buys.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 30, 2007)

It more than likely is a red bess, as the bud is green with some darker shading. If it were a flavum I would expect the opposite. I had a cross that had pearci & I forget the other, but the foliage was a bit different - thicker & a bit stiffer. It's nice to hope!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2007)

If it turns out to be somrthing exotic for a small price we wont tell the authorities! :evil:


----------

